# iPad vs. Kindle DX ~Size Comparison~



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

I received a couple of private messages asking me if I would post pictures of the Kindle DX & iPad so that the difference in size could be seen.



















Hope this helps.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Thanks for the photos - that's really interesting. I had somehow imagined the ipad was bigger than that and would be bigger than the DX.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Wow yeah... that's a good deal smaller than I imagined.  Which is a good thing.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Thanks Sugar


----------



## kwajkat (Nov 6, 2008)

Thanks for sharing. So much for my thinking I could use my DX oberon cover for the ipad, then again I have neither the DX or the ipad. Just the cover, couldn't pass it up.  

For reading which do you prefer?  I am torn now on which to get, in a way.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

Thanks Sugar, very interesting.


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

kwajkat said:


> Thanks for sharing. So much for my thinking I could use my DX oberon cover for the ipad, then again I have neither the DX or the ipad. Just the cover, couldn't pass it up.
> 
> For reading which do you prefer? I am torn now on which to get, in a way.


Well this won't be popular here BUT having now *actually owned both hands on and read on both *of them I can say I absolutely prefer the iPad.
And it's not just me who also can say that reading for hours and hours on the iPad is not resulting in any eyestrain at all.



jmiked said:


> The podcast review by Andy Ihnatko of the _Sun-Times_ (who has had an iPad for a week before it was released) says he took it to the beach on a cloudless day to try the iPad and had no problems reading an ebook. He said it wasn't optimal, it was like reading on a Kindle indoors in regular light (he's been a fan of the Kindle since it first came out). He said the Kindle was better in bright light, but the iPad is certainly quite usable as long as you avoid the one angle that gives glare.
> 
> I consider Ihnatko to be more reliable than most.
> 
> ...


One thing that may or may not be an issue though depending on where you read, is that reading in *DIRECT* sunlight on the iPad is not possible.
Indirect sunlight has been of little issue, and shade has been a non issue.
So *if* you do a lot of your reading outside in the sun,the DX would be better for you.

I have no desire to read outside in the sun at all myself.


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

Thanks for the pictures sugar.  In the past, I have been tempted by the DX, but was worried about the portability.  Seeing the comparisons I am glad I stuck with the Kindle 2.  And I am excited about the iPad because I will have more options on the purse I carry now as I have been limited by the size of my MacBook.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Sugar said:


> Well this won't be popular here BUT having now *actually owned both hands on and read on both *of them I can say I absolutely prefer the iPad.
> And it's not just me who also can say that reading for hours and hours on the iPad is not resulting in any eyestrain at all.
> 
> One thing that may or may not be an issue though depending on where you read, is that reading in *DIRECT* sunlight on the iPad is not possible.
> ...


Thanks Sugar it good to know that you can read for hours on the ipad. There may be times when I just want to carry the ipad.


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

KindleChickie said:


> Thanks for the pictures sugar. In the past, I have been tempted by the DX, but was worried about the portability. Seeing the comparisons I am glad I stuck with the Kindle 2. And I am excited about the iPad because I will have more options on the purse I carry now as I have been limited by the size of my MacBook.


Betsy mentioned that the iPad in it's cover fits nicely in her Vera Bradley handbag. She posted a pic of that as well.
A bag which also fits the Kindle 2 in it's cover nicely as well.
So portability with iPad doesn't appear to be an issue,which is nice.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

I came very close to buying the DX when they first came out, I wanted it primarily to read my pdf's without having to convert them since it caused problems for many of mine. I'm glad I didn't get it because I've found goodreader for ipad to be awesome. Personally once the kindle for ipad app came out I could never go back to that cheap paperback looking greyscale e-ink. Color all the way for me.

I agree with you sugar that for beach reading ( which I'd never do) and outside in direct sun e-ink is better. But I don't read outside in direct sun and I'll take color and the extremely crisp print and great contrast of ipad over e-ink any day. Plus no wasted real estate on a physical keyboard, and highlight and notes are infinitely faster and easier with the touchscreen than on kindle.


----------



## kwajkat (Nov 6, 2008)

Thanks Sugar. Is it the glare on the glass that is the problem with the direct sunlight?  I tend to read in the car while waiting so depending on the sun location direct sun may or may not be a minor factor. I am assuming the ipad is like the itouch in that regard. 

Went over to my friend's house yesterday and played with her ipad. I was surprised that I could read on it without the blurry eyes that I get with my itouch and/or reading on computer.  I left drooling and dragging my knuckles on the floor. Can't wait to save enough money to get one.


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

kwajkat said:


> Thanks Sugar. Is it the glare on the glass that is the problem with the direct sunlight? I tend to read in the car while waiting so depending on the sun location direct sun may or may not be a minor factor. I am assuming the ipad is like the itouch in that regard.
> 
> Went over to my friend's house yesterday and played with her ipad. I was surprised that I could read on it without the blurry eyes that I get with my itouch and/or reading on computer. I left drooling and dragging my knuckles on the floor. Can't wait to save enough money to get one.


Basically it is the same effect that the sun has on a cellphone screen,or yes the iPod Touch screen.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

The iPad seems to be slightly heavier than the DX. The iPad at 24 ounces and the DX at 19 ounces, as compared to the K2 at 11 ounces.

If I got the figures right.  

How do they compare subjectively in that regard?


Mike


----------



## jaspertyler (Feb 13, 2009)

I have my new iPad in my dx Oberon right Noe and while not a perfect fit, it works fine.  I am thinking of selling my dx and having only k2 and iPad...


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

jmiked said:


> The iPad seems to be slightly heavier than the DX. The iPad at 24 ounces and the DX at 19 ounces, as compared to the K2 at 11 ounces.
> 
> If I got the figures right.
> 
> ...


I am not sure of their exact weights.

I can tell you when I hold them 1 in each hand I am not noticing much of a weight difference really.

I do notice that the DX when I hold it to read it is fairly top heavy,and seems unbalanced, like it always wants to tip back.
It definitely is not the one handed long term ease of holding experience that there is with the K2.

The weight on the iPad seems more evenly distributed.However, without laying it on my lap or without propping of some sort ,be it the cover,a peeramid pillow etc,long term holding can be less than optimum.

Hope that helps.

So to me the weight part is a toss up.


----------



## Eeyore (Jul 16, 2009)

Thanks for posting the pictures, Sugar. Nice to see the size comparisons. So I guess I won't be able to swap the iPad between cases with my DX. Guess I will just have to bite the bullet and shop around for a nice leather case.  

Best Wishes!


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

Here are a couple of pics of the iPad in/on the Oberon DX case


































This one surprised me.It is a pic of the iPad laying on a Borsa Bella bag for the DX.This is the the bag that fits the DX with a cover.
It is *NOT* the larger travel bag.









And just for fun here is the iPad laying on the Kindle 2 Borsa Bella bag. Again this is the K2 w/ a cover bag and not the travel bag.


----------



## jaspertyler (Feb 13, 2009)

The iPad hurt my hand a bit when I was playing with it yesterday but that could have been because it was tied down at the store.  My Oberon is working well (dx) but is not quite wide enough (i like a little leeway).  I'm going to use it until I have a better one


----------



## kwajkat (Nov 6, 2008)

Thanks for sharing the DX Oberon and iPad photos. So much for my great idea of using the DX Oberon cover with the ipad. Although I could probably velcro the back at the top corners to hold it in.


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

nice photos


----------

